# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Institucionet arsimore dhe feja

## Julius

Esmeralda Keta (Gazeta Shqiptare)

Elementi fetar po ngjyros gjithnjë e më shumë jetën tonë të përditshme. Por jo vetëm atë. Elementët fetarë kanë tendencën të futen edhe brenda auditorëve të shkollave të larta, megjithëse Kushtetuta përcakton se shkollat publike në vendin tonë janë laike. Doktori i Shkencave Filozofike, Miti Koçi, në një intervistë për Gazetën Shqiptare shpjegon si kanë depërtuar deri në universitete leksionet e teologjisë si dhe ndryshimet në ligj që duhen bërë për ta përcaktuar qartë se çfarë do të thotë shkollë laike, në mënyrë që të mos ketë përplasje.

Marrëdhëniet shkollë-fe kanë shkaktuar gjithmonë debate tek ne. Çfarë arsyesh ose rrethanash të zhvillimit në vend apo në arenën ndërkombëtare, sipas gjykimit tuaj, bëjnë që të theksohet natyra e mprehtë dhe aktuale e problemeve të mësipërme ?

Arsyet e rrethanat janë të shumta, por do të dëshiroja të veçoja tre prej tyre, një e brendshme, tjetra e jashtme dhe e treta që lidhet me zhvillimin e sotëm të shkencës. Së pari, shoqëria shqiptare nuk është e izoluar nga atmosfera ndërkombëtare e garës së qytetërimeve dhe vendi i religjioneve në të. Së dyti, në shoqërinë shqiptare ka një dyndje, do të thosha një sulm frontal, të sekteve religjioze dhe të klerikëve të huaj, të cilët, duke abuzuar me të kaluarën moniste dhe të sotmen në tranzicion, kryejnë veprimtari në dëm të identitetit dhe kohezionit kombëtar të shqiptarëve, në dëm të stabilitetit e sigurisë kombëtare dhe integritetit territorial të vendit.
Duke spekuluar me padrejtësitë ndaj fesë në periudhën e monizmit, si dhe duke përfituar abuzivisht nga periudha e tranzicionit, kur shteti, legjislacioni, shoqëria civile janë ende të pakonsoliduar siç duhet, ata janë shtrirë, si rrjet merimange, në mbarë vendin, zhvillojnë veprimtari tepër aktive jashtë institucioneve të kultit, që nga uzurpimi i institucioneve shqiptare të kultit, ngritja e gjithfarë celulave në lagje e fshatra, e shoqatave, shkollave e kopshteve, përpunimi psikologjik ose shplarja e truve të njerëzve në rrugë apo auditorë, përhapja e botimeve dhe simboleve fetare për fëmijë e të rritur, deri dhe duke u bërë pjesë e veprimtarisë së qarqeve të caktuara antishqiptare për shkombëtarizimin e shqiptarëve dhe aneksimin e tokave shqiptare. Sekte dhe klerikë të huaj cenojnë identitetin shqiptar, kohezionin social e kombëtar të shqiptarëve, nëpërmjet vendosjes së ndarjeve dhe dallimeve fetare përkundër përkatësisë dhe identitetit kombëtar shqiptar, po ashtu edhe nëpërmjet kundërvënies së religjioneve. Së treti, kohët e fundit ka një rritje të spekulimeve religjioze me zhvillimet shkencore. Mjaft libra të botuar në këto vite spekulojnë me të dhëna shkencore për natyrën e gjallë, në veçanti për evolucionin e saj, sidomos seria e h.jahjes.

Gjithë kjo atmosferë fetarizuese në shoqëri që ju përmendët, si ndikon ndaj shkollës, sidomos arsimit të lartë laik?

Kjo atmosferë religjioze ka ngjyrosur mjediset dhe frymën e punës në disa shkolla dhe universitete, të cilat me ligj janë institucione arsimore laike. Ka shtim të simboleve fetare në mjediset shkollore dhe universitare dhe në paraqitjen e disa nxënësve dhe studentëve. Nuk është e vështirë të vërehet se si në prag të Krishtlindjeve dhe të Vitit të Ri, mjediset e shkollave zbukurohen me Merry Christmas dhe aspekte të tjera fetare. Janë konstatuar mësues që janë venë në pozitat e propaganduesit të literaturës fetare në shkolla apo të misionit të sekteve të ndryshme fetare, si në Shkollën e Babrrusë lidhur me sektin fetar të Dëshmitarëve të Jehovait, etj. Nuk është e rastit prirja për tu shtuar numri i nxënësve me uniforma fetare drejt shkollave laike, po ashtu edhe presioni ndaj disa drejtuesve të këtyre shkollave për ti pranuar ata, si në Shkollën e Laprakës, Tiranë,. Në disa raste kjo prirje vërehet edhe në shkolla të larta, si në Universitetin A.Moisiu të Durrësit, etj.
Ka universitete laike private në Tiranë, ku jo vetëm zotëron një atmosferë figurative fetare, por dhe ku kryhen rite fetare, si një fakultet Infermierie në Elbasan, që varet nga një universitet privat laik në Tiranë. Një tjetër universitet privat laik në Tiranë ka përhapur postera, që pranon studentë me uniforma fetare, madje ka organizuar edhe mbajtjen e leksioneve fetare.
Përgjithësisht në veprimtarinë akademiko-shkencore ka pak ose aspak ballafaqime të ideve e argumenteve të shpjegimeve shkencore të dukurive ndaj atyre religjioze, deri propozime për departament teologjie në një Universitet publik në Tiranë. Ka botim buletinesh të përbashkëta të ndonjë universiteti publik në rrethe apo të ndonjë instituti albanologjik me institucione të kultit. Fushata e zgjedhjeve të stafeve drejtuese akademike, para pak kohësh, në ndonjë universitet publik rrethi u zhvillua edhe mbi bazën e ndasive fetare. Nuk është fare pa lidhje me këtë atmosferë edhe fakti që përpara ndërtesës simbol të shkencës universitare u vendos shtatorja e nobelistes shqiptare fetare Gonxhe Bojaxhi, dalluar për bamirësi humane (kur mund të vendosej në ndonjë vend tjetër më të përshtatshëm, p.sh. përpara Qendrës Spitalore Universitare Nënë Tereza) dhe nuk është vendosur aty shtatorja e nobelistit shqiptar të shkencave biologjike Ferid Murati, shkencëtar i madh, zbulues i parimeve shkencore të rolit të oksideve të azotit në përçimin e impulsit nervor në organizmin e njeriut, etj., etj.

Çfarë nuk shkon në lidhje me sa më sipër? Mos duket sikur ju jeni kundër fesë dhe klerikëve?

Jo, nuk jam kundër tyre, por kundër veprimtarive antiligjore dhe antishqiptare të tyre. Kjo atmosferë e frymë religjioze në shkolla dhe universitetet laike bie ndesh me frymën kushtetuese dhe ligjore të laicitetit të arsimit tonë kombëtar, që nga themelimi i tij me Shkollën e Parë Kombëtare Laike Shqipe më 7 Mars 1887, 121-vjetorin e të cilit e përkujtuam disa kohë më parë. Gjithçka duhet rregulluar me ligj dhe duke vendosur mbi gjithçka interesat kombëtare. Le të marrim shembull nga qëndrimi ndaj fesë në Mbretërinë e Zogut, 80-vjetori i së cilës u përkujtua para pak ditësh. Në Statutin (Kushtetutën) e Mbretërisë sanksionohej që drejtuesit e komuniteteve fetare duhet të jenë me kombësi e shtetësi shqiptare, zgjidheshin nga Komuniteti përkatës, por dekretoheshin nga Mbreti. Gjatë kohës së Mbretërisë u mbyllën shkollat fetare dhe madje u realizua edhe pavarësia e Kishës Ortodokse Kombëtare Shqiptare.

Në çfarë drejtimi mendoni ju se mund të merren masa përmirësuese?

Ka shumë vend e shumë drejtime që mund të përmirësohen gjërat.
Së pari, është e domosdoshme që të rivendoset koncepti i drejtë për laicitetin. Kuptimi i saktë është ai francez, si ndarje e qartë e pavarësi nga religjioni. Ndërkohë që disa katolikë e ortodoksë e kanë deformuar konceptin e laicitetit, si raport paqësor me religjionet, deri dhe flasin për besimtarë laikë(!?). Së dyti, konceptimi i laicitetit ka nevojë për rregullime më të qarta kushtetuese e ligjore. Që do të thotë se është e nevojshme të shprehet më qartë fryma laiciste në Kushtetutë, me qëllim që të garantojë edhe shprehjen e saj në jetën shoqërore dhe mbrojtjen nga diversioni i sekteve dhe klerikëve të huaj. Ligji në fuqi Nr.9741, datë 21.5.2007 Për Arsimin e Lartë në Republikën e Shqipërisë, në nenin 3, pika 5 shënon se Arsimi i lartë publik është laik. Por mendoj se kaq nuk është e mjaftueshme, pasi, siç përmenda më sipër, në konceptin laik futen përmbajtje apo kuptime të ndryshme, madje të kundërta. Prandaj gjykoj se është e nevojshme që, në nenin e mësipërm të Ligjit të arsimit të lartë, të mund të zbërthehet përmbajtja e konceptit laik, ashtu si një kërkesë e tillë është realizuar në këtë ligj për konceptin liri akademike. Së treti, shprehja e frymës dhe përmbajtjes së laicitetit në praktikën universitare është e nevojshme që të përcaktohet me akte nënligjore, me emërues të përbashkët, për gjithë arsimin e lartë në tërësi. Kjo do të ndihmonte edhe për shmangien e përplasjeve midis drejtuesve të universiteteve të ndryshme edhe me gjykime të kundërta për të njëjtin fenomen. P.sh. vitin e kaluar akademik, Rektori i Universitetit të Durrësit Aleksandër Moisiu kundërshtoi paraqitjen e studentëve me veshje dhe simbole të tjera fetare, si të papajtueshme me frymën laike të arsimit të lartë publik, të sanksionuar në Kushtetutë dhe në Ligjin e arsimin e lartë. Përkundrazi, ish-rektori i Universitetit të Tiranës u shpreh kundër pozicionit të mësipërm. Mendoj se rektori i Universitetit të Durrësit kishte të drejtë dhe mbështetej në Kushtetutë dhe në Ligjin e arsimit të lartë, që sanksionon se Arsimi i lartë publik është laik. Ky laicitet ligjor i arsimit të lartë publik nuk mund të mos kuptojë dhe përfshijë gjithçka që lidhet me arsimin e lartë publik: legjislacionin, përmbajtjen e veprimtarisë mësimore dhe shkencore, literaturën, bazën materiale e laboratorike, etikën, paraqitjen dhe sjelljen e pedagogëve dhe studentëve, ambientet e mësimit dhe ato ndihmëse, paraqitjen e jashtme të godinave universitare dhe territoret e tyre, si dhe gjithçka tjetër që i përket arsimit të lartë publik. Unë mendoj se nuk ka domosdoshmërisht lidhje të brendshme midis besimit e bindjeve fetare të një personi dhe veshjes së tij. Kaq e vërtetë është kjo saqë Kryetari i Komunitetit Mysliman, nr.1 i myslimanëve, në ambientet e Xhamisë paraqitet me çallmë të bardhë, ndërsa në ambientet publike dhe takimet me zyrtarë të lartë të shtetit paraqitet me veshje qytetare jofetare.

Mos vallë në rastet me veshje qytetare jofetare nr.1 i myslimanëve ka mohuar lirinë dhe bindjet e tij fetare ?

Natyrisht aspak, pasi liria kushtetuese për besimin fetar nuk përshin, nuk përcakton dhe nuk identifikohet domosdoshmërisht me paraqitjen e jashtme fetare. Studentëve në Universitetin e Durrësit nuk iu është bërë vërejtje aspak për besimin dhe bindjet e veta fetare, por vetëm për demonstrimin e jashtëm të tyre në ambiente ligjërisht të sanksionuara si laike. Së katërti, një mbështetje efikase për të laicitetin real të arsimit tonë të lartë është përvoja e hapësirës europiane dhe euroatlantike, drejt së cilës aspirojmë të integrohemi edhe me nënshkrimin dhe fillimin e zbatimit të Deklaratës së Bolonjës. Europa e bashkuar po lëviz gjithnjë e më shumë drejt konsolidimit të laicitetit social-kulturor, me gjithë përpjekjet papale për ti lidhur rrënjët e saj me fenë.
Nuk është e rastit që në atdheun e parë të tyre, në Francë, është përpunuar koncepti i drejtë për laicitetin dhe fryma e tij garantohet vendosmërisht edhe në arsimin e lartë, ku ndër të tjera ndalohen shfaqjet religjioze përmes veshjeve dhe simboleve të tjera fetare. Gjithashtu nuk është një rastësi që në vatrën e katolicizmit, në Romë, Universiteti La Sapienza, refuzoi kërkesën e Papës Ratzinger për të mbajtur një leksion fetar në këtë universitet. Është mjaft domethënës fakti që në atdheun pritës të Statujës së Lirisë, në SHBA gjyqi i Pensilvanisë vendosi dënimin e futjes në një universitet të teorisë së krijimit hyjnor, në vend të teorisë shkencore të evolucionit të jetës dhe konfirmimin e kësaj të fundit si e vetmja teori e saktë, me bazë në të vërtetën shkencore, që duhet studiuar në universitete. Së fundi, laiciteti i universiteteve shqiptare ka nevojë të shprehet më mirë në drejtim të mishërimit të identitetit shqiptar. Identiteti shqiptar, si një sintezë e bashkësisë së tipareve të përbashkëta të shqiptarëve, si gjuha, kultura, traditat, zakonet, historia, mënyra e jetesës, konstitucion shpirtëror, etj., ku spikat gjuha shqipe si një linjë e veçantë pellazgo-ilire, sipas rilindësve tanë të shquar, është laik. Në kohën tonë ka një rivitalizim të studimeve për themelin pellazgo- ilir të identitetit tonë, ku spikatin ato të autorëve Dhimitri Pilika, Aristidh Kola, Petro Zheji, Mathieu Aref, Elena Kocaqi, Xhuzepe Katapano, etj. Ndërkohë ka edhe përpjekje për të instrumentalizuar besimet e ndarjet fetare kundër identitetit shqiptar. Rrethanat historike të shqiptarëve kanë sjellë përhapjen e larmisë së besimeve fetare, por kanë ruajtur laicitetin e palcës shqiptare të identitetit kombëtar, duke kultivuar bashkëjetesën, harmoninë e tolerancën fetare, edhe si një antikorp ndaj instrumentalizimit dhe keqpërdorimit antishqiptar të disa religjioneve nga të huajt dhe ndihmësit e tyre pseudoshqiptarë. Laiciteti i identitetit kombëtar, bashkë me harmoninë e tolerancën fetare është sintetizuar në shprehjen lapidare të rilindësve Feja e shqiptarit është shqiptaria. Fryma dhe thelbi i këtij lajtmotivi nuk është kundërfetar, por kundër vetëdijës së tejshquar fetare, që ishte një pengesë për zhvillimin dhe konsolidimin e vetëdijes kombëtare, integrimin kombëtar, njësinë shpirtërorë të kombit shqiptar, krijimin e konsolidimin e shtetit shqiptar. Feja e shqiptarit është shqiptaria do të thotë se vetëdija kombëtare e shqiptarëve, shqiptaria, është më e rëndësishme së vetëdija fetare e tyre. Mendoj se është detyrë edhe e shkollave për të formuar identitetin kombëtar. Para disa ditësh u zhvillua, për këtë qëllim, një Simpozium Shkencor në Tiranë, me pjesëmarrjen e akademikëve dhe profesorëve të njohur. Disa nga idetë e këtij Simpoziumi janë që formimi identiteti kombëtar tek çdo individ është proces edukimi gjatë shkollimit dhe se nuk duhen lejuar kopshte e shkolla fetare për të vegjlit, pasi vetëdija përzgjedhëse e tyre është ende e paformuar dhe edukimi fetar është në fakt dhunim fetar i ndergjegjes se tyre.

Kush eshte Miti Koci

Pas studimeve universitare për Biologji-Kimi në Fakultetin e Shkencave Natyrore të UT, ka studiuar Gazetari dhe Filozofi, është specializuar në Filozofinë e Shkencës, doktoruar në Filozofinë e Biologjisë, shoqëruar me një eksperiencë të gjatë akademike e shkencore në këto fusha, kohët e fundit edhe në disiplina të reja si Bioetikë, Biodrejtësi, Biopolitikë, etj., krahas kualifikimeve afatshkurtra në disa vende europiane dhe pjesëmarrjes e referimeve në dhjetëra konferenca, kongrese e simpoziume shkencore ndërkombëtare në fushat e Filozofisë, Bioetikës, Psikologjisë, Ekologjisë, Arsimit të Lartë, etj. Ai ka eksperienca shumëvjeçare studimore e pedagogjike universitare, dhjetë vitet e fundit edhe në fushën e menaxhimit të arsimit të lartë, si punonjës në drejtorinë e arsimit të lartë në MASH, etj. Është gjithashtu pedagog i jashtëm në Universitetin e Tiranës dhe atë të Elbasanit.

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Shkolla esht laike , por nuk don te thot se nxansit duhet te jen te atill. Esht duke u ber nje luft e fort kunder mbuleses ne Shqiperi sidomos , se ne pjeset tjera demokratike ska kshtu probleme . Shba-te kam ndegju nga njerzit duke then esht demokracia me e madhe , e nese qenka keshtu , ateher ne SHBA shamit i ke ne shkolla, dmth demokracia e lejon ket gje.
Por mos te mendoje dikush se do ti ndale vajzat e mbuluara te shkollohen , ata do te gjejn zgjidhjen , nese ka nevoj do te formohen shkolla private (me investim te muslimaneve) e keshtu do te vazhdojn shkollimin keto vajza.
Nese shkolla esht laike (ne menyren shqiptare) ateher  mos te lejohen te futen ne shkolla me emrat fetar : Muhamed , Krisht , Jusuf , Dimiter etj etj , as kjo qe e ka shkrujt ket tekstin me emrin Esmeralda , sepse keshtu bejn propagand fetare.

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Kshtu esht ne tjera vende

----------


## Rina_87

Kjo ne fotografine e fundit nuk po duket shume e kenaqur qe ka shami. 

Se pse duhet nje femer shqiptare muslimane te ve shami une nuk e di dhe ate ne nje moshe kur me teper imponohet - qe thjesht eshte diskriminim. Mendoj se bartja e shamise duhet te behet ne nje moshe te pjekur, kur nje femer mund te vendose vete e jo ti *imponohet* asaj qe ne shkollen fillore dhe te ndihet *tjeter* ne raport me shoket dhe shoqet e saj te klases. 

Te ju besimtaret muslimane gabimi eshte qe bashke me fene po mundoheni t'i sillni nje kulture e tradite tjeter.  More shqiptaret musliman duhet ta* shqiptarizojne besimin e tyre* e jo besimi i tyre ti shnderroje e asimiloje ne dicka qe nuk jane. Cdo gje e huaj qe vie duhet ti pershtatet vendit te caktuar.

Shkollat publike duhet te jene patjeter laike, e nese dikush nuk mund te pajtohet me kete ate here le te hapin shkolla per fene e individeve perkates.

P.S. Dhe, a ka mundesi me na tregu se ku thuhet ne kuran se femra duhet te mbulohet, se une njehere pata bo nje kerkim ne internet po nuk e kam gjetur ate.

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

> Kjo ne fotografine e fundit nuk po duket shume e kenaqur qe ka shami. 
> 
> Se pse duhet nje femer shqiptare muslimane te ve shami une nuk e di dhe ate ne nje moshe kur me teper imponohet - qe thjesht eshte diskriminim. Mendoj se bartja e shamise duhet te behet ne nje moshe te pjekur, kur nje femer mund te vendose vete e jo ti *imponohet* asaj qe ne shkollen fillore dhe te ndihet *tjeter* ne raport me shoket dhe shoqet e saj te klases. 
> 
> Te ju besimtaret muslimane gabimi eshte qe bashke me fene po mundoheni t'i sillni nje kulture e tradite tjeter.  More shqiptaret musliman duhet ta* shqiptarizojne besimin e tyre* e jo besimi i tyre ti shnderroje e asimiloje ne dicka qe nuk jane. Cdo gje e huaj qe vie duhet ti pershtatet vendit te caktuar.
> 
> Shkollat publike duhet te jene patjeter laike, e nese dikush nuk mund te pajtohet me kete ate here le te hapin shkolla per fene e individeve perkates.
> 
> P.S. Dhe, a ka mundesi me na tregu se ku thuhet ne kuran se femra duhet te mbulohet, se une njehere pata bo nje kerkim ne internet po nuk e kam gjetur ate.


Nuk ka imponim , e imponuara leht verehet.

33:59. 
 O ti Pejgamber, thuaju grave tua, bijave tua dhe grave të besimtarëve le të vëjnë shamitë (mbulojë) e veta mbi trupin e tyre, pse kjo është më afër që ato të njihen (se nuk janë rrugaçe) e të mos ofendohen. All-llahu fal gabimet e kaluara, Ai është mëshirues. 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?p=1505986




> Kjo ne fotografine e fundit nuk po duket shume e kenaqur qe ka shami.


Mua me duket sikur sesht e knaqur me msusen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## amenti

"Nuk ka imponim" thonka me ton diktues. 

tash une s'di ça o kjo, veç mu qeshtu po m'duket:

----------


## pryll

institucionet publike shqiptare kanë etikë që përjashto të vajtmit me rroba banje, me çarçafë etj. me i llaf rujn i etikë të caktume veshjeje e paraqitjeje. nqs jevgjve nuk i pëlqe mund të ikin në arabi ose me nai shtet multiracial multikultural etj. shqipëria është ven për racën shqiptare e kulturën shqiptare. biles dhe ideja me përjashtu ene personat me emra fetarë më duket e mirë

----------


## Rina_87

> *Nuk ka imponim , e imponuara leht verehet.*
> 
> 33:59. 
>  O ti Pejgamber, thuaju grave tua, bijave tua dhe grave të besimtarëve le të vëjnë shamitë (mbulojë) e veta mbi trupin e tyre, pse kjo është më afër që ato të njihen (se nuk janë rrugaçe) e të mos ofendohen. All-llahu fal gabimet e kaluara, Ai është mëshirues. 
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?p=1505986
> 
> 
> 
> Mua me duket sikur sesht e knaqur me msusen




Nuk besoj qe ka femije shqiptare te shkolles fillore qe do te pranonte te shkonte ne shkolle me shami, prandaj ajo eshte imponim, dhe kete e them pa asnje hezitim.

Ajo puna e shamise eshte budallakia me e madhe qe aplikohet ne fene muslimane, duke i pasur parasysh zhvillimet e tanishme dhe kohen ne te cilen jetojme, prandaj ai paragrafi i atij neni duhet te amendamentohet. Seriozisht po them.

Pasi qe ketu thuhet: 



> O ti Pejgamber, thuaju grave tua, bijave tua dhe grave të besimtarëve le të vëjnë shamitë (mbulojë) *e veta mbi trupin e tyre, pse kjo është më afër që ato të njihen (se nuk janë rrugaçe) e të mos ofendohen.* All-llahu fal gabimet e kaluara, Ai është mëshirues.


sa e kuptoj une femrat sipas kesaj duhet te mbulohen per te mos qene provokative, atehere sa provokative mund te jete nje nxenese e shkolles fillore apo edhe te mesme, qe te mbulohet, duke pase parasysh moshen?

----------


## pryll

> sa e kuptoj une femrat sipas kesaj duhet te mbulohen per te mos qene provokative, atehere sa provokative mund te jete nje nxenese e shkolles fillore apo edhe te mesme, qe te mbulohet, duke pase parasysh moshen?


cilën moshë me pas parasysh. islamizmi e ka të sanksionume pedofilinë. vajzat martohen që 8 vjeç në islamistan. është trajtu ky muhabet në tërë ato tema, dhe jevgjit e forumit janë plotësisht dakord me këtë praktikë

nesër kta mund të dun ta sanksionojnë pedofilinë dhe në Shqipëri, dhe pranej merren masa me parandalu përhapjen e murtajës që ka infektu selamin sipër psh.

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

> Nuk besoj qe ka femije shqiptare te shkolles fillore qe do te pranonte te shkonte ne shkolle me shami, prandaj ajo eshte imponim, dhe kete e them pa asnje hezitim.
> 
> Ajo puna e shamise eshte budallakia me e madhe qe aplikohet ne fene muslimane, duke i pasur parasysh zhvillimet e tanishme dhe kohen ne te cilen jetojme, prandaj ai paragrafi i atij neni duhet te amendamentohet. Seriozisht po them.
> 
> Pasi qe ketu thuhet: 
> 
> 
> sa e kuptoj une femrat sipas kesaj duhet te mbulohen per te mos qene provokative, atehere sa provokative mund te jete nje nxenese e shkolles fillore apo edhe te mesme, qe te mbulohet, duke pase parasysh moshen?



Cfar zhvillimi po pengon shamija ? Shamija pengon zhvillimin e satanizmit , qe esht bo pjes e shum shoqrive boterore , ne nje koh kur e nderuar po jipen miliarda euro per zbukurime te jashtme , duke mendu se keshtu e zbukurojn veten , e keshtu po harrojn zbukurimin e brendis se tyre , nga e cila rrjedh lumturia , brendia e njeriut esht burimi i gjithckas . 
A mund te ma thuajsh se cilin zhvillim e pengon mbulesa , sipas menyres tende te menduarit ?

----------


## Qyfyre

> Cfar zhvillimi po pengon shamija ? Shamija pengon zhvillimin e satanizmit , qe esht bo pjes e shum shoqrive boterore , ne nje koh kur e nderuar po jipen miliarda euro per zbukurime te jashtme , duke mendu se keshtu e zbukurojn veten , e keshtu po harrojn zbukurimin e brendis se tyre , nga e cila rrjedh lumturia , brendia e njeriut esht burimi i gjithckas . 
> A mund te ma thuajsh se cilin zhvillim e pengon mbulesa , sipas menyres tende te menduarit ?


Si pengon satanizmin. Vete thua qe pamja e jashtme nuk e ndryshon njeriun, por shamija ama eshte ndryshe, se ndalon satanimzin. Jo si buzkuqi qe nuk ka efekt.

Per mua duhet te lejohen te gjithe te vishen sipas qefit, perderisa jane brenda rregullave qe percakton shkolla.

----------


## HoLd*Em

Ata qe sjellin SHBA si shembull harrojne se ne kete te fundit nuk ka identit nacinal pasi ky vend eshte populluar nga emigrante me biografi nga me te ndryshmet.
Nga ana tjeter ne si shqiptare duhet te ruajme identitetin tone nacional se pari, dhe ate fetar se dyti. Prandaj ne shkollat publike sduhet kurrsesi te lejohen lende apo uniforma fetare.

----------


## Rina_87

> Cfar zhvillimi po pengon shamija ? Shamija pengon zhvillimin e satanizmit , qe esht bo pjes e shum shoqrive boterore , ne nje koh kur e nderuar po jipen miliarda euro per zbukurime te jashtme , duke mendu se keshtu e zbukurojn veten , e keshtu po harrojn zbukurimin e brendis se tyre , nga e cila rrjedh lumturia , brendia e njeriut esht burimi i gjithckas . 
> A mund te ma thuajsh se cilin zhvillim e pengon mbulesa , sipas menyres tende te menduarit ?



Shamija e pengon zhvillimin individual dhe mental te nje femre/femije sepse nuk paraqet nje veshje - si cdo veshje tjeter - por eshte shenje/simbol, qe e ben te ndihet tjeter ne raport me shoqerine dhe ia kufizon asaj te drejten per te qene pjese e shoqerise qe i takon - po flas per shoqerine shqiptare e jo shoqerite qe e kane tradite kete.

Do me thane ka te beje me evolucionin - zhvillimin e njeriut brenda nje shoqerie. Dhe, nuk e kuptoj se si shamia apo mbuloja ndikon qe nje femer te zhvilloje cilesite e saj te brendshme?! Si mund te kete zhvillim normal te brendshem nje femer qe ndihet e ndrydhur dhe e kufizuar. Dhe, gjithashtu nuk e kuptoj se si shamia mund ta mbroje nje femer nga faktoret negative te jashtem. 

Jo more se nuk kane mbetur veshjet fetare t'ia ngrisin moralin femres shqiptare, se morali te shqiptaret eshte tradite dhe jo huazim -sikurse fete qe jane. 

Prandaj shamite dhe veshjet tjera fetare nuk duhet te lejohen *kurrsesi* ne shkolla sepse jane imponim demagogjik, qe thejne personalitetin e femijeve te gjinise femerore. 

Bile duhet te ndalohet edhe me ligj bartja e saj ne vendet publike.

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

> Shamija e pengon zhvillimin individual dhe mental te nje femre/femije sepse nuk paraqet nje veshje - si cdo veshje tjeter - por eshte shenje/simbol, qe e ben te ndihet tjeter ne raport me shoqerine dhe ia kufizon asaj te drejten per te qene pjese e shoqerise qe i takon - po flas per shoqerine shqiptare e jo shoqerite qe e kane tradite kete.
> 
> Do me thane ka te beje me evolucionin - zhvillimin e njeriut brenda nje shoqerie. Dhe, nuk e kuptoj se si shamia apo mbuloja ndikon qe nje femer te zhvilloje cilesite e saj te brendshme?! Si mund te kete zhvillim normal te brendshem nje femer qe ndihet e ndrydhur dhe e kufizuar. Dhe, gjithashtu nuk e kuptoj se si shamia mund ta mbroje nje femer nga faktoret negative te jashtem. 
> 
> Jo more se nuk kane mbetur veshjet fetare t'ia ngrisin moralin femres shqiptare, se morali te shqiptaret eshte tradite dhe jo huazim -sikurse fete qe jane. 
> 
> Prandaj shamite dhe veshjet tjera fetare nuk duhet te lejohen *kurrsesi* ne shkolla sepse jane imponim demagogjik, qe thejne personalitetin e femijeve te gjinise femerore. 
> 
> Bile duhet te ndalohet edhe me ligj bartja e saj ne vendet publike.



Ti don te tregohesh humanitet ne lidhje me ato vajza me shami. Por humanizmin , zemergjersin tende tregoje duke i pranu ato vajza ashtu sic ato dojn te jen dhe jo duke ua ber me dije se ju jeni ndryshe nga ne dhe ju duhet te ndiheni me te ulta. Nese je kaq shpirtmir sikur qe don te tregohesh , beje punen qe ato vajza mos te jen te kufizuara ne jeten shoqerore. Ne fakt ato aspak nuk ndjehen te tilla , por ti thua se jan , mos ke mbajt shami me imponim ? Ose ta ka then dikush ? ( gje qe ste besoj , behu e sinqert )  :buzeqeshje: 

Mos te merrem me ato idiotsirat tjera diktatoriale qe i ke shpreh , por puna esht se prej mbuleses shoqeria ka dobi , e nga lakuriqsia demi esht i madh. 
Per kete shum shkolla te mir organizuara kan vendos uniform me qellim qe te ndalnin dukurit negative ne shkolla , sdiheshte kush esht duke shku nshkoll e kush ne diskotek. Sdiheshte nese nxansi i kishte syt te tabela ose te...

----------


## Rina_87

> Ti don te tregohesh humanitet ne lidhje me ato vajza me shami. Por humanizmin , zemergjersin tende tregoje duke i pranu ato vajza ashtu sic ato dojn te jen dhe jo duke ua ber me dije se ju jeni ndryshe nga ne dhe ju duhet te ndiheni me te ulta. Nese je kaq shpirtmir sikur qe don te tregohesh , beje punen qe ato vajza mos te jen te kufizuara ne jeten shoqerore. Ne fakt ato aspak nuk ndjehen te tilla , por ti thua se jan , mos ke mbajt shami me imponim ? Ose ta ka then dikush ? ( gje qe ste besoj , behu e sinqert ) 
> 
> Mos te merrem me ato idiotsirat tjera diktatoriale qe i ke shpreh , por puna esht se prej mbuleses shoqeria ka dobi , e nga lakuriqsia demi esht i madh. 
> Per kete shum shkolla te mir organizuara kan vendos uniform me qellim qe te ndalnin dukurit negative ne shkolla , sdiheshte kush esht duke shku nshkoll e kush ne diskotek. Sdiheshte nese nxansi i kishte syt te tabela ose te...


Nese jam kunder shamise apo mbulojes kjo nuk do te thote qe perkrahi dukurite negative, mos paragjyko, sic e keni shprehi ju qe jeni pro saj.

Mua me vjen keq, mirepo une nuk mund te shpreh humanizem per njerez qe kane rene viktime e dogmave dhe nuk e dallojne te miren e te keqen - dhe bile as qe mund te krijoje ndonje lloj raporti me to - e vetmja gje qe mund te ndiej eshte keqardhje,  qe nganjehere bile e shoh te paarsyeshme.

Sa per ate qe nuk u imponohet, di raste qe u eshte imponuar  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Julius

> por puna esht se prej mbuleses shoqeria ka dobi , e nga lakuriqsia demi esht i madh.


Sigurisht, shife sa dobi ka:

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Rina , esht nje dit , kur gjithcka dot kuptohet , dikush thot i lumi un qe kam ber kshtu , dikush thot ah i mjeri nuk besojsha. 
A esht per keqardhje ose jo , esht pun si i koncepton njeriu punet .

Qellimi i atyre vajzave me mbules esht shum fisnik , mbrojta e vetvetes dhe mbrojtja e te tjerve . E kujt do ti pengonin kto vajza pervec bashkpuntorve te shejtanit.

Qellimi i vajzave pa mbules (ato ne ekstrem) esht ekspozimi ne mas sa me te madhe i pjesve te turpshme te trupit dhe prishja e moralit te njerzve. E kush do te thonte se kto jan ne rrug te drejt pervec se bashkpuntoret e shejtanit.

E ku po shkon njerzmi , ne cilen rrug ? Po qe se shikon modelet e veshjeve , te merr malli me pa ndonje model qe mbulon gjoksin e gruas , a je tu pa cka jan bo vajzat , krejt jasht i kan nxjerr ? E cka dot ndodhe me von Rina ? 

E pse kur kalon nje vajz e mbuluar sejcili ul shikimin , ose nese shikon nuk shikon per te knaq epshin.
Por kur kalon nga ata te zhveshurat , besom se kam pa edhe burra te martum qe kthejn koken , e pse ?

----------


## Rina_87

> Qellimi i vajzave pa mbules (ato ne ekstrem) esht ekspozimi ne mas sa me te madhe i pjesve te turpshme te trupit dhe prishja e moralit te njerzve. E kush do te thonte se kto jan ne rrug te drejt pervec se bashkpuntoret e shejtanit.


Jo more se gabim je. Shamia nuk do te thote absolutisht asgje kur eshte ne pyetje etika e njeriut dhe nje femer qe nuk bart shami nuk do te thote qe nuk ka etike. Nejse tash se po pritoj me u marr me banalizimet tjera te kesaj teme. Tung

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Ti Julius , ke gjet nje rast , qe ne fakt bejn dicka jo te hijshme , por ato nuk e kan nderlidh shamin e tyre me besimin , e si do qe te jet , ai esht 1 rast le te jen 1000 , por sa jan nga ato tjerat qe bejn ket jo per tallje , por me te vertet , me profesora e me nxans.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Ti Julius , ke gjet nje rast , qe ne fakt bejn dicka jo te hijshme , por ato nuk e kan nderlidh shamin e tyre me besimin , e si do qe te jet , ai esht 1 rast le te jen 1000 , por sa jan nga ato tjerat qe bejn ket jo per tallje , por me te vertet , me profesora e me nxans.


Pra thjesht shamia nuk e ndaloka satanizmin. Cdo gje varet se cfare beson njeriu vete.

----------

